# first attempt at light painting...



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

epic fail...My bad


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## David_Melv (May 20, 2015)

Did you forget to post the image or?


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Light blue light on a light blue background does not work.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I saw this on the Timeline on tapatalk but no pic when I clicked on the thread. Actually looks very cool!!!










So where's the pic??

Cooks


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

What did Adrian Flux say?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ravinder said:


> What did Adrian Flux say?


Wrong thread chum lol. They still haven't paid out....


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I didn't know there was an issue with Adrian Flux.

I just saw Adrian Flux above on the screen shot you put up! :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ravinder said:


> I didn't know there was an issue with Adrian Flux.
> 
> I just saw Adrian Flux above on the screen shot you put up! :lol:


Aah - not my posts chum, it was on the Timeline, so just throwing up all new posts in date order.

Sickskate was saying that he claimed on his Adrian Flux policy before Christmas and they still haven't settled.


----------

